# A good strong home made vice.



## Hunter (May 9, 2013)

Could someone help me on making a vice to hold my catapults whilst I'm working on them? Thankyou


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Search Youtube for "Home Made Vice"


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

i leave a fork long to hold. I like to workhttp://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_ex_n_1?rh=n%3A228013%2Cn%3A%21468240%2Cn%3A328182011%2Cn%3A551238%2Cn%3A553150&bbn=553150&ie=UTF8&qid=1368836097&ajr=0

watch them doing videos and see how they clamp stuff


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Check this one http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22593-table-vice/


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

It is worth while investing in a engineers/wood workers vice.

But you if you really want to make one,


----------



## Hunter (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for your help everyone


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I use two of these handscrew clamps http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-handscrew-clamp-4854.html one clamp to clamp the other clamps one side down to the work area add two pieces of thick leather to protect the woods surface, I clamp my clamps to a stool and I can now move my project around while I enjoy the backyard sun shine. Have a good one.


----------



## Hunter (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for your help, it dont matter now as ive got a real good clamp from family that was lying around


----------

